# Walk and Wade



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

With rain showers blowing into the area, it seemed like a good idea to leave the kayak on the truck and wade the river. A hard gravel bottom, with deep pools nearby, provided the perfect spot to fly fish.

Fat and sassy bass, as well as several varieties of sunfish and cichlids, were hugging the high banks in search of a meal. Dark and cloudy skies brought the fish out of the deep water, and they were in casting distance of the 3 weight rod.

The fish were aggressive and they hit several types of flies, but the most fun was watching them launch out of the water and attack the poppers.

The action was non stop for over three hours.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

You are blessed...thanks for sharing. GG


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Great post, as always.


----------

